# New Bike Decision



## the spyder (Feb 15, 2004)

Ladies and Gentlemen of the RBR forum

I have narrowed my choice for a new bike down to three contenders

1. Colnago Cristallo (jet blue paint sceme)

2. Cervelo Soloist Carbon

3. Colnago President (Leonardo Da Vinci paint Sceme)

If any of you has an opinion I am certainly open to any and all suggestions. 

Your friendly neighborhood spiderman


----------



## eurorider (Jul 10, 2005)

My choice would be the Soloist Carbon. Definitely the slickest and most advanced road frame out there.


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*have had 3 colnagos over the years*

steel ti and carbon
have nothing bad to say about them other than brand new they cost too much
have not ridden the cervelo, but saw many at triathlons over the years--they do nothing for me aesthetically, so my vote goes toward colnago, but again, i have no specific time with a soloist.

happy buying/riding


----------



## climbandcycle (Nov 4, 2004)

*Colnago paint*

Have you seen the Colnago (Leonardo or any of the other mural-esque) paint jobs in person? I know that it's pretty rare to have a local shop with Colnagos in stock, but a shop nearby is a dealer and I can tell you that up close the paint jobs are pretty horrid, not in design, in their execution. They are horribly muddy and you can see pixelation in the image they used. I actually don't mind the designs so much, I wouldn't want one, but you would think that finish would be a higher priority considering the cost.

So in summary, check it out in person before you have to accept something that should be exactly what you want. I mean that goes for fit as well but you can ride a bike without the Leonardo color scheme and then order one with custom paint.

edit: 
I guess if I'm posting I should include any information on the Cervelo. A guy on my team has one and seems to really like it, and he's picky. You can't really go wrong with the fit & finish, weight as long as it fits. The carbon does not come with the gimmicky reversable seatpost... which I'm undecided about.


----------



## Fanaticbiking (Sep 14, 2005)

Get the DaVinci, they had to get a license from his museum/estate to even have that paint design.

It is wicked rare, buy and enjoy a piece of history!!!!


----------

